# RootzWiki "How to root Incredible 2" Youtube Video



## Deckard (Jul 14, 2011)

My phone hangs at 3:11 in the video, "waiting for fastboot."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hD1YUFcH2A

Saw a brief comment about being super user (1:17) but not sure what you were getting at there.

*Froyo 2.2.1


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

its gonna ask u on the computer if u want to flash clockwork recovery. u just choose yes. and you should be good after that


----------

